# Heading to Divi in Bonaire Next Month Any Info would be Helpful



## bengates2860 (Apr 22, 2017)

I was all set to go to Maui, but just switched gears and got a week at The Divi Flamingo in May.  Never been to Bonaire.  Was in Aruba about 10 years ago.  

If anybody has any information on this resort or any recommendations that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 22, 2017)

I took a quick peek at this resort when we stopped here for half a day on a cruise. The company we used for snorkeling excursion was based at the Divi. Exchangers get the a certain block of rooms which do not have great views. But small beach in front of resort. Laid back. I assume you're a diver so you can't beat the diving conditions certainly.


----------



## bengates2860 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Yes we are divers.  Not that concerned about the view.  How were the staff when you did you snorkeling?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 23, 2017)

If you are renting a car and doing shore dives yourself, don't leave ANYTHING of value (or ANYTHING AT ALL if you can) in your rental car, and don't bother locking your rental car, they advise you leave it unlocked and windows down.  Petty left when your vehicle is unattended is common place. 

Either that or dive with a shop and skip the car rental.  

Don't bring any real valuables with you.


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 24, 2017)

Snorkel excursion was with Woodwind. Staff was excellent. Best snorkel trip ever, in part because of the gracious service. They also have the new full face snorkel masks. Run by a husband and wife team.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 24, 2017)

Older resort, but rooms were updated so the beds are comfortable and room is clean. We stayed in the rooms at the edge of the property near the dive shop. Good location-you can walk a few blocks into town for restaurants and shopping. The resort staff is friendly, on site restaurants are OK. We didn't go into the casino. There is no beach to speak of-some sand thrown down but rocks to get into water. Great for snorkeling. You can see an incredible amount of fish by just tossing some bread in the water off the dock. 
For a beach, take the boat from town to Klein Bonaire-uninhabited island off the coast. You'll probably see a number of flying fish on the boat ride over. Not much shelter from the sun, but beautiful beach and calm clear water.
Be sure to rent a car - drive up to the salt ponds and see the flamingos.


----------



## bengates2860 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you are renting a car and doing shore dives yourself, don't leave ANYTHING of value (or ANYTHING AT ALL if you can) in your rental car, and don't bother locking your rental car, they advise you leave it unlocked and windows down.  Petty left when your vehicle is unattended is common place.
> 
> Either that or dive with a shop and skip the car rental.
> 
> Don't bring any real valuables with you.


I heard about the petty theft. But I heard that otherwise its pretty safe. Is that true?


----------



## bengates2860 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pappy Mentos said:


> Older resort, but rooms were updated so the beds are comfortable and room is clean. We stayed in the rooms at the edge of the property near the dive shop. Good location-you can walk a few blocks into town for restaurants and shopping. The resort staff is friendly, on site restaurants are OK. We didn't go into the casino. There is no beach to speak of-some sand thrown down but rocks to get into water. Great for snorkeling. You can see an incredible amount of fish by just tossing some bread in the water off the dock.
> For a beach, take the boat from town to Klein Bonaire-uninhabited island off the coast. You'll probably see a number of flying fish on the boat ride over. Not much shelter from the sun, but beautiful beach and calm clear water.
> Be sure to rent a car - drive up to the salt ponds and see the flamingos.


Thanks we planned on doing that. Did you stay in a timeshare studio? I read they are in an area with there own pool.  No ocean views


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes, if you look st the floor plan on the site linked below, they are referred to as studios.
https://www.aaoscuba.com/bonaire-feb-2017/

There is an ocean view from the screened in balcony in these rooms-nothing spectacular as you are looking over the docks. We never went into the other rooms, so I can't comment if they are better or worse.


----------



## klkaylor (Mar 5, 2018)

bengates2860 said:


> I was all set to go to Maui, but just switched gears and got a week at The Divi Flamingo in May.  Never been to Bonaire.  Was in Aruba about 10 years ago.
> 
> If anybody has any information on this resort or any recommendations that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Hey was just wondering if you are stuck with the $155/day/pp at the DIVI Flamingo.  Have an option to trade in or use the Marriott Courtyard. I hate paying over $2k for resort fees and food. It appears that the resort is using this to cover the cost of the exchange. I asked DIVI and they said it is mandatory for all exchanges. I was planing 5-12 May 17 for dive school


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 6, 2018)

_Klkaylor said:
“Hey was just wondering if you are stuck with the $155/day/pp at the DIVI Flamingo.  Have an option to trade in or use the Marriott Courtyard. I hate paying over $2k for resort fees and food. It appears that the resort is using this to cover the cost of the exchange. I asked DIVI and they said it is mandatory for all exchanges. I was planing 5-12 May 17 for dive school.”_


You could call RCI and see what they say... I don’t think it is mandatory that you have to purchase the meal plan, but maybe it’s changed recently. 

I just looked at RCI’s web site... I see that there is a Utility Surcharge and an Occupancy tax, but no AI fee. Maybe they were just trying to get you to sign up even though it’s not required?

RCI Phone number:
1-317-805-8000

Divi Phone number:
Toll Free: 1.800.367.3484
M—F, 8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. ET



Here’s a map of the resort:


----------

